# AMD Turbo Core - where to download?



## The VCR King

Just now I discovered, after being the second owner of this PC for 4 years, that my 1090T is capable of AMD's turbo-core software which can dynamically overclock it from 3.2ghz to 3.6. However, looking online, I cannot find this software for download anywhere. If any of you can point me to a link for the .exe, it'd be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's not software that you run. It's automatically handled by the machine. Check the BIOS and you'll see if it is enabled or disabled.


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's not software that you run. It's automatically handled by the machine. Check the BIOS and you'll see if it is enabled or disabled.


Welp... scratch that idea off my list of things to try.

As mentioned in previous threads, my BIOS is impossible to get into because the MSI splash screen goes into booting windows so quickly after I power on the machine.


----------



## voyagerfan99

The VCR King said:


> As mentioned in previous threads, my BIOS is impossible to get into because the MSI splash screen goes into booting windows so quickly after I power on the machine.




You're not trying hard enough


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Welp... scratch that idea off my list of things to try.
> 
> As mentioned in previous threads, my BIOS is impossible to get into because the MSI splash screen goes into booting windows so quickly after I power on the machine.



SPAM the living crap outta the DEL key....you have to be able to enter the BIOS, and no offense but your computer isn't fast enough to be that difficult to enter!


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> SPAM the living crap outta the DEL key....you have to be able to enter the BIOS, and no offense but your computer isn't fast enough to be that difficult to enter!


I mash the DEL key to hell and back as soon as I hit the power button but my PC is already loading Windows by the time my keyboard lights up and is ready to go.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I bet you if I came over and tried to do it I could get it on the first try.


----------



## Laquer Head

I duno man, I've never not been able to enter a BIOS... I'm guessing your keyboard is not connected till a while after you boot if its not inputting the keystroke


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> I duno man, I've never not been able to enter a BIOS... I'm guessing your keyboard is not connected till a while after you boot if its not inputting the keystroke


Most likely the case here. I have the Logitech Wave K350 which is wireless. I do not have any wired keyboards anymore, I sold a lot of my old junk I've had laying around for years. 
I'll see if the tech guy at my school will let me borrow one of their spare PS/2 Dell keyboards for the weekend, he's pretty cool with letting me borrow stuff for short times if I need it.


----------



## Intel_man

The VCR King said:


> I mash the DEL key to hell and back as soon as I hit the power button but my PC is already loading Windows by the time my keyboard lights up and is ready to go.





Laquer Head said:


> I'm guessing your keyboard is not connected till a while after you boot if its not inputting the keystroke


That is likely what is happening. The keyboard's not being registered fast enough. I get that sometimes on my WASD Keyboard. Never happened before with my older ones... 


The VCR King said:


> I'll see if the tech guy at my school will let me borrow one of their spare PS/2 Dell keyboards for the weekend, he's pretty cool with letting me borrow stuff for short times if I need it.


Yea definitely do that. PS/2 keyboards should have no issues with getting you into BIOS.


----------



## Laquer Head

THIS^^


----------



## johnb35

A regular usb keyboard should work.  A wireless keyboard may have issues with UEFI bios.


----------



## Intel_man

I dunno... my wired mech keyboard does this. Most shouldn't though.


----------



## Darren

I'm gonna back the VCR on this one. My MSI 970A G45 is pretty similar to his board. Came shipped with a Legacy only BIOS and later got an upgrade to a UEFI BIOS, or at least looked like one. After I upgraded it and you had quick boot on you flat could not get into the BIOS without using the Windows utility or pulling CMOS. So... he's right. I've spammed the shit out of every key on every kind of keyboard and it does not work.

The MSI utility from their website sure does though.


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> I'm gonna back the VCR on this one. My MSI 970A G45 is pretty similar to his board. Came shipping with a Legacy only BIOS and later got an upgrade to a UEFI BIOS, or at least looked like one. After I upgraded it and you had quick boot on you flat could not get into the BIOS without using the Windows utility or pulling CMOS. So... he's right. I've spammed the shit out of every key on every kind of keyboard and it does not work.
> 
> The MSI utility from their website sure does though.


*THANK YOU*


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> I'm gonna back the VCR on this one. My MSI 970A G45 is pretty similar to his board. Came shipped with a Legacy only BIOS and later got an upgrade to a UEFI BIOS, or at least looked like one. After I upgraded it and you had quick boot on you flat could not get into the BIOS without using the Windows utility or pulling CMOS. So... he's right. I've spammed the shit out of every key on every kind of keyboard and it does not work.
> 
> The MSI utility from their website sure does though.





The VCR King said:


> *THANK YOU*


Is this what you did though, and then it stopped being accessible?


----------



## Intel_man

Laquer Head said:


> Is this what you did though, and then it stopped being accessible?


Nah, it was probably a power surge for him. That sounds more like him.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Nah, it was probably a power surge for him. That sounds more like him.


It just feels like all of the issues he has really aren't that much of an actual concern to him. He never actually does anything we suggest and leaves things for periods of time that no regular user would tolerate.. Just cause you don't know doesn't mean you should stop looking for a solution... and the 'I'm afraid to try' excuse is silly - we are pc enthusiasts, we try things!!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Potato posters. Potato posters everywhere.






Oh and LOL @ "I can't get into my bios"

Let's stop being nice to and pandering to known forum potatoes! They don't deserve our help and they just drain resources. They don't know how to ask questions, are too lazy to troubleshoot, don't take advice... the list goes on and on. Enough is enough!

Say "NO" to "POTATO"


----------



## Darren

mistersprinkles said:


> Potato posters. Potato posters everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and LOL @ "I can't get into my bios"
> 
> Let's stop being nice to and pandering to known forum potatoes! They don't deserve our help and they just drain resources. They don't know how to ask questions, are too lazy to troubleshoot, don't take advice... the list goes on and on. Enough is enough!
> 
> Say "NO" to "POTATO"


Lets not resort to name calling, mang. I can confirm his exact issue with that BIOS. Mine was the same way and you could not enter BIOS without the windows utility with Fast Boot on. Yes @The VCR King can make some amateur moves but that's how you learn and insulting him does nothing.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I didn't realize this was a VCR thread. He's a cool guy. I apologize. I'm serious though, some people don't even try. Maybe he's not one of them but I seem to be reading ALL the arse-draggers' threads today and there are so many of them. It's so infuriating. I mis-directed my frustration and I'm sorry.


----------



## Jiniix

If you really need to enter the BIOS, just unplug all bootable devices. Ususally jumps right in to BIOS, or comes with no bootable disk error.


----------

